# Florida Progressive rideshare rider



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

https://www.progressivecommercial.c...surance/livery-insurance/rideshare-insurance/

I just called them up and had it added to mine. It was altogether about $80 more a month BUT part of that is they make some changes to increase the bodily injury/property damage limits (in my case to $50,000/$100,000 from $10,000/$20,000
-- apparently these are the required minimums for their rideshare coverage) then I also had to increase the corresponding uninsured motorist coverage to match that (probably a good idea -- it's Florida).

It's nice to be properly insured now and not "outlaw". I'm not sure how much longer I will be doing this but it would be just my luck to get in an accident on my last month and have my car totaled and not be covered.

When you call them they can put the coverage through the same day although they will send you a form to fill out and return for the uninsured motorist coverage.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I added it back when i first started driving, I already had Progressive so it made it easy I already had higher limits on my policy so it only cost me $130 every six months. That is around $22 per month. My agent told me it also covers the difference between my $500 deductible and Uber/Lyft higher deductibles.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Whoops. It actually only went up about $50 a month, not $80. I calculated it wrong.



FLKeys said:


> I added it back when i first started driving, I already had Progressive so it made it easy I already had higher limits on my policy so it only cost me $130 every six months. That is around $22 per month. My agent told me it also covers the difference between my $500 deductible and Uber/Lyft higher deductibles.


Yes I'm just reading about the deductible thing elsewhere. That seems like a nice benefit. I have a $1,000 deductible on my policy currently. I might change that. As I understand it they have deductibles as low as $100. I'm going to have to see exactly how much the lower deductibles raise the premiums and whether it is worth it or not.

It's been 20+ years since I had a real accident and I've been driving taxi and rideshare since 2006. So I might be better off just keeping the high deductible.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Whoops. It actually only went up about $50 a month, not $80. I calculated it wrong.
> 
> 
> Yes I'm just reading about the deductible thing elsewhere. That seems like a nice benefit. I have a $1,000 deductible on my policy currently. I might change that. As I understand it they have deductibles as low as $100. I'm going to have to see exactly how much the lower deductibles raise the premiums and whether it is worth it or not.
> ...


I just call my agent and ask him for a breakdown on my rates with different deductible amounts, he gets back to me pretty quick. I look ant the numbers and and go with what option I think is the best for me. For the longest time I had a $1000 deductible. When I got my last car it was a better choice to get the $500 deductible based on the rates.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So I got quotes from USAA and GEICO just to compare. In my case Progressive was about $40-$80 cheaper per month. I was shocked. I had expected USAA to come out ahead but it didn't. Note: I don't have good credit right now though...

With USAA I could get $0 deductibles (one was $50 though -- I think for Collision?) for about $100 extra a month above the rate for $1000 deductibles. I guess it's a nice option if you have a high risk of theft or vandalism, etc. but I didn't see the point. I can just sock the $100 extra a month away and have $1,200 over the course of the year to pay any $1,000 deductible.

Also just FYI for Florida people:
It appears all or most of the FL insurance companies require a minimum of 50,000/100,000 for bodily injury and 25,000 for Property Damage when you opt for rideshare coverage (maybe it is part of the law??). It appeared Progressive, USAA, and GEICO all required this. So if you were at the bare minimums before on a standard policy this might explain in great part why there is such a big increase when you add rideshare coverage. It is because you are getting much better coverage once you switched to rideshare insurance.


----------

